# No 77 sharks and a few other Anejo



## tomp (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Love Anejo's!


----------



## Panderson85 (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice, sharks are great smokes. I picked up a box of the 888s this year.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Cigar *****

miss-
posted...


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Nice pile you've got there. I like the 55s. Haven't had a chance to try the sharks yet.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Very nice. I love Anejos with 888's, 46 and Sharks as my favs. The first one I ever smoked was a 4 year old Shark and I got bit. Ever since I throw all of my pocket change in a big jar and cash in early November to buy Anejos. Some singles to smoke and enjoy and boxes to age. It surprises me how much my pocket change adds up. Usually around $325-350 a year.


----------

